# Dems Invite Muslim Brotherhood to Speak to Congress



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Dems Invite Muslim Brotherhood to Speak to Congress *

(littlegreenfootballs.com) 
The MEMRI Blog has a translated report from Egyptian daily Al-Masryoon that Democrats have invited the Muslim Brotherhood to visit the United States and speak to Congress.

It just keeps getting worse


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

How do you spell "surrender"?


D-E-M-O-C-R-A-T.

:evil:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"How do you spell "surrender"?"

D U M M Y C R A T


----------

